# A Guide On Ratings/Stickers



## 0 2 (May 15, 2021)

I often see posts asking about ratings and I feel it would be best to have a nice guide to easily reference or link to so it's a bit easier to explain or understand ratings. The ratings are presented in alphabetical order.


NAMEICONICON MEANINGUSAGESCORE MODIFIERAgree


A checkmark typically used to show approval.When a user agrees with a sentiment or statement, sometimes ironically.+1Autistic

A puzzle piece, which is a symbol typically used for organizations which represent or study things related autism.Generally any obsessive, strange, or disturbing behavior. Is also used to express a user's disagreement or dislike. Occasionally used on posts which literally are about autism or display puzzle pieces. Anyone who posts on Articles & News should be given this rating.0DRINK!

A cocktail glass with delicious and thirst-quenching kiwi juice.Donators-only. A reference to an incredibly short-lived meme where people express their extreme approval of another by insisting they "drink." Used when the user wishes to perform a toast in celebration of some achievement, compelling statement, or assertive action. Occasionally used to literally reference the action of drinking, such as on posts referencing thirst or alcohol.+1Deviant

A stylized rendering of the dirty, nasty teeth of TJ Church, whose vice of choice was writing erotic fiction.Donators-only, and particularly coveted (for giving, that is). Denotes the receiver as "deviant" in some way, or used to express disgust, usually in regards to some sort of sexual preference, but can be used in jest such as for expressing a minor disagreement or ironically for commonly-held or mundane opinions. Anyone who uses Kiwifarms' light mode should be awarded this rating upon being exposed.-1Disagree

An "X" used to show disapproval.When a user disagrees with a sentiment or statement, or just sometimes ironically.0Dislike

A thumbs-down icon used in many websites.Possibly the least-used rating outside of boards with restricted ratings. Used to show dislike of a post, but has such a generalized meaning that most users will opt to use other ratings instead. Getting somebody to use this is honestly an achievement in of itself, and it's probably only even included to serve opposite of the "Like" rating.-1Dumb

A trashcan, implying the user's opinion or post should be discarded.Often only to express extreme negativity compared to other ratings, and is usually given to particularly bad posts, whether due to content, quality, or relevance. Very rarely is used in response to something the user genuinely thinks is "dumb," such as a bad pun or silly logic.-1Feels

A heart. A stylized one, not the real kind.A reference to the "feels" meme, which is used to describe strong emotion such as happiness, sadness, or calmness. In general, this is used for posts which are sentimental, endearing, or simply expresses a feeling the user relates to. The easiest way to entice others to give this rating is to post pictures of cute animals.+1Horrifying

A piercing, namely the perineum piercing owned by Chris Chan he deemed as the "un-clit," which his poor hygiene caused his body to reject.Originally donators-only. Given to posts which are, as the name implies, "horrifying." Usually these are posts which relay tales of horror, disgusting images, or unnerving recollections. Is also used ironically when users give mundane or obvious statements. This is a "soft" or "nicer" version of Islamic Content.0Informative

A lowercase "i," a symbol often used by information kiosks.Awarded to posts the user deems as "informative," usually those who share screenshots of lolcows, archives, or genuinely enlightening explanations. Is also used ironically for obvious or incorrect statements. This rating gives the highest positive value, since users should be rewarded for being informative, after all.+3Islamic Content

A green star in a moon, a symbol of Islam. Its usage is a reference to Jace Connors, who would refer to imagery he disliked as such.For particularly disgusting posts, usually images which include gore or sexually explicit material. Occasionally used for posts which genuinely include content regarding the religion of Islam. Is used less often than Horrifying because it gives a negative score.-1Late

An old-fashioned alarm clock.Posts which are "late," such as ones which share information which was already established or posts which restate commonly-held opinions.-1Like

A thumbs-up icon used on various websites.Shows any positive opinion towards a posts. It is the default rating, as well, so it's extensively used by lazy people.+1Lunacy

A half-crescent moon, as a pun on the word "lunacy."Posts which express insane views or that are incomprehensible. Is sometimes used ironically on posts which express common opinions or obvious information. Also used on posts which discuss the moon in some form as a joke.-1Mad At The Internet

A top hat, a reference to Anthony "A-Log" LoGatto, who conflated Chris Chan with literal war criminals and wore the headwear.People expressing genuine anger or a desire for violence, or at least to those who are perceived as such. Also used on posts which highly exaggerate a strong and negative reaction to a typically mundane or only slightly inoffensive subject. This is usually just seen when two people start arguing as they rate each other with it. Gives the most negative score, since posts which this applies to are highly reductive or detracting.-2MATI Moai Garbage TMI Sperging Deviant RetardA moai island head wearing a top hat with an autism symbol on it, sporting a scouter and a deviant smile while sitting inside a trash can.We knew the world would not be the same. A few people laughed, a few people cried. Most people were silent. I remembered the line from the Hindu scripture, the _Bhagavad Gita_; Vishnu is trying to persuade the Prince that he should do his duty and, to impress him, takes on his multi-armed form and says, "Now I am become Death, the destroyer of worlds." I suppose we all thought that, one way or another.-∞Optimistic

A rainbow missing a band of indigo for some reason.Posts which seem naive or overly hopeful, including posts which express the reliance or expectation of the basic competency for something. Also used on posts regarding actual rainbows or which display a variety of colors, or in reference to the gay pride flag.0Political Sperging

A moai head, a reference to a meme where the emoji is used for intentionally irreverent or pointless comments.Posts which indulge in pointless arguing/complaining about politics when it isn't relevant or the political points being stated are overdone.-1Semper Fi

A marine corps service medal, a reference to Jace Connors, who was obsessed with becoming a marine and would utter this phrase as kudos.Donators-only. Used in exactly the same situations as "Winner," but is more special because only donators can give it, and carries a stronger significance to Kiwifarms as a community. Sometimes is given to posts involving the military in some form.+2TMI

A scouter from the manga/anime "Dragonball," used to display the information of a target.Originally called "power level," now called TMI (which stands for "Too Much Information"), given to posts which offers needlessly excessive or revealing information on its own poster, especially when it is unsolicited, unrelated, or embarrassing. Openly talking about oneself is also called "power leveling." Also used on posts jokingly where users reveal obvious information, pretending it is meant to be a "secret."0Thunk-Provoking

The "thinking" emoji which in of itself has become a meme.Is so generally used, can mean anything from the simple acknowledgement that the giver read the post or that they genuinely found it thought-provoking. Mostly used ironically on posts which offer dubious or obvious predictions or information.0Winner

A simplified military service medal.Rewarded to those who make anything seen as well-made or highly entertaining, such as an excellently crafted joke, a comprehensive collection of information, or an impressive art piece.+2Achievement

A trophy, most likely referencing "achievement" systems from modern video games.Admin-only. Given to posts which the admin particularly liked, which typically are high-effort information dumps but occasionally are simple joke posts which were funny.+50_Nice Meme!_(removed)A picture referencing the "doge" meme.Was only available on the joke/spam board. Just used as a positive rating, and would play a sound clip stating "nice meme" to the giver when selected.X_Off-Topic_(removed)A broken chain, symbolic of how the post "breaks away" from the discussion.Exclusively posts deemed off-topic, as these posts obviously detracted from the discussion at hand. Was most likely removed since various other negative ratings were usually given to posts which were deemed off-topic by users instead.X_Press 1_(removed)A "1" button from a keyboard, a reference to Jace Connors, who would ask his viewers to post "1" as a means of voting on something.Was only available on the joke/spam board. While occasionally was used for actual voting, with posts prompting readers to "press 1" or "press 2" for a binary option, was generally used to express agreement or approval.X_Press 2_(removed)A "2" button from a keyboard, a reference to Jace Connors, who would ask his viewers to post "2" as a means of voting on something.Was only available on the joke/spam board. While occasionally was used for actual voting, with posts prompting readers to "press 1" or "press 2" for a binary option, was generally used to express disagreement or disapproval.X

*FAQs*

Are ratings/stickers important? Do they affect anything? Do they even matter?
_No, no, and no. They're mostly just used to easily display the value of a post and to reward/punish good/bad posts respectively. Your resulting score also doesn't matter, although you might be made fun of for having a low score. In general, it's a Skinner box to encourage better posts, and a user's resulting score is just a decent means of determining their presence on the forum._​​Should I get angry over ratings? What about constantly rating people I don't like negatively?
_If you're going to, make sure it's done as publicly as possible so everyone else can enjoy the show. Rating people negatively en masse (neg-rating) or rating a person negatively because they did the same to you (revenge-rating) can get your privileges to even give ratings revoked if you're annoying enough._​
Is a negative score possible?
_Yes, if you're obnoxious, stupid, or gross enough. A combination of all three especially helps. For example, see Tommy Tooter's profile._​
How do I get the donators-only ratings?
_Give Kiwifarms your hard-earned money__. Or just get somebody to donate and "promote" your account on your behalf, since that happens, too._​
Can I suggest a new rating/sticker?
_You certainly can, but you really shouldn't bother since odds are it'll be rejected. Less is more, so there's more demand for simplifying ratings rather than adding new ones, especially when there's a lot of overlap._​
Is there a way to make it so I'm not notified when I get a new rating?
_Yes, you can edit it in your forum preferences. Click on the alert icon and hit "preferences" at the bottom of the tab which pops open._​


----------



## Null (May 15, 2021)

I just downvoted your comment.

FAQ

What does this mean?
The amount of karma (points) on your comment and Reddit account has decreased by one.

Why did you do this?
There are several reasons I may deem a comment to be unworthy of positive or neutral karma. These include, but are not limited to:

Rudeness towards other Redditors,
Spreading incorrect information,
Sarcasm not correctly flagged with a /sneed.

Am I banned from the Reddit?
No - not yet. But you should refrain from making comments like this in the future. Otherwise I will be forced to issue an additional downvote, which may put your commenting and posting privileges in jeopardy.

I don't believe my comment deserved a downvote. Can you un-downvote it?
Sure, mistakes happen. But only in exceedingly rare circumstances will I undo a downvote. If you would like to issue an appeal, shoot me a private message explaining what I got wrong. I tend to respond to Reddit PMs within several minutes. Do note, however, that over 99.9% of downvote appeals are rejected, and yours is likely no exception.

How can I prevent this from happening in the future?
Accept the downvote and move on. But learn from this mistake: your behavior will not be tolerated on Reddit.com. I will continue to issue downvotes until you improve your conduct. Remember: Reddit is privilege, not a right.


----------



## DumbDude42 (May 15, 2021)

missed the most important part about ratings, which is how to turn off rating notifications


----------



## Dyn (May 15, 2021)

How the fuck are ratings difficult to understand it's just people calling your post good or dumb or whatever.


----------



## draggs (May 15, 2021)

DumbDude42 said:


> missed the most important part about ratings, which is how to turn off rating notifications


Why would anyone want to do that

How can you melt down over stickers if you dont get notified when you get a bad sticker


----------



## MrTroll (May 15, 2021)

This is a useful guide, but it's beginner stuff. To become a Level 9 Advanced Kiwi, you must master the art of ironic ratings. For example: rating a stupid post as "Informative",  or a well-reasoned, thoughtful one "Lunacy" or "Dumb".


----------



## 0 2 (May 15, 2021)

MrTroll said:


> This is a useful guide, but it's beginner stuff. To become a Level 9 Advanced Kiwi, you must master the art of ironic ratings. For example: rating a stupid post as "Informative",  or a well-reasoned, thoughtful one "Lunacy" or "Dumb".


Don't worry, I'm certain plenty of people will use the posts in this thread as practice for irony rating.


----------



## Poppavalyim Andropoff (May 15, 2021)

Rating notifications remind you of old posts


----------



## Friendly Futa (May 15, 2021)

Dyn said:


> How the fuck are ratings difficult to understand it's just people calling your post good or dumb or whatever.


I need to know the exact parameter increment/decrement each sticker gives to the reaction score. How the fuck am I supposed to sleep at night without knowing if I gave someone a -1 instead of a +0.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 15, 2021)

when do we get a bear computer sticker?


----------



## Wayneright (May 15, 2021)

I would like to request a "Redditor" rating. It may be awarded to those who act as a Redditor would (such as caring in any capacity about stickers.)


----------



## Just A Butt (May 15, 2021)

@0 1 can we get an update? 
i some people also use it to call people gay.


----------



## draggs (May 15, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> View attachment 2173100
> @0 1 can we get an update?
> i some people also use it to call people gay.


Absolutely haram.


----------



## Justtocheck (May 15, 2021)

Okay, I'm a sticker enthusiast so I have a couple of comments. Semper Fidelis is used to denote a good achievement, but it differs from "winner". In that it usually denotes the achievement as a way of reinforcing or helping the farms or the culture. For example, someone might post a funny joke and they'll get winners. But if someone doxes a known null enemy, they make a comment (rightly) about the farms culture, or help users or the farms in a way, they deserve the semper-fi instead of the just "winner"

Also, the DRINK! sticker is imo the one that I enjoy the most because of it's versatility. For example, you can use it for bad news, meaning "I need a drink". You can use it to cheer wtih a happy news. You can use it to express sympathy as in "yep, that's bad, let's all have drink" or for alcoholic comments. I'd recommend people just fget the TnH just for the fun of using this sticker.

Edit: Also, the reason I think most people don't use the dislike is because at first glance it's no different from the like. If it had a different colour scheme, like the agree disagree, it would be used more.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 15, 2021)

Justtocheck said:


> I'd recommend people just fget the TnH just for the fun of using this sticker.


imagine paying $20 for one sticker, lol


----------



## 0 2 (May 15, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> imagine paying $20 for one sticker, lol


Imagine paying for TnH.


----------



## Justtocheck (May 15, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> imagine paying $20 for one sticker, lol





0 1 said:


> Imagine paying for TnH.


You know we all act high and mighty, like we don't give a fuck about anything, but the moment Null takes out the AnH stickers or threatens to shut down a thread, our panties are all twisted and we cant help but wail like a 18 year old woman being buttfucked lubeless by a horse in Jordania.


----------



## Madre Muerte (May 15, 2021)

Give me stickers I want attention


----------



## Spunt (May 15, 2021)

Nool has ranted at me for being "obsessed with stickers" or some shit because I made about 4 posts in 3 years about them. This is now number 5 and it warms my cold, joyless heart that there is a good chance this post will make him really mad.

EDIT: Oh yeah I need to actually say something about stickers. They're ok I guess.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 15, 2021)

I thought the dislike rating was there to let you know @snailslime read your post.


----------



## Just A Butt (May 15, 2021)

Lemmingwise said:


> I thought the dislike rating was there to let you know @snailslime read your post.


rent free


----------



## Canoodler (May 15, 2021)

People actually care about internet stickers?


----------



## Wooden Spoon (May 15, 2021)

You forgot one! The new "Disagree, but still love you anyways"


----------



## somecryptoneet (May 15, 2021)

Can you guys please stop rating my posts mean things, I work very hard on them.


----------



## KittyGremlin (May 15, 2021)

huh always thought "horrifying" was meant to be a bone


----------



## Rusty Crab (May 15, 2021)

I actually didn't know a lot of these were negrates. I thought it was just late, trashcan and mati.


----------



## The Cunting Death (May 15, 2021)

please fellate my epeen


----------



## ChadBrazilian (May 15, 2021)

TendieGremlin said:


> huh always thought "horrifying" was meant to be a bone


I thought it was a small dumbbell. I was always confused why.
Just now I discovering that lunacy gives a negative rating.


----------



## ScamL Likely (May 15, 2021)

For some reason I thought the deviant one was supposed to be Lagoona Blue's my little pony panties.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 15, 2021)

Just A Butt said:


> rent free


I thought it was funny, so yeah I remember that. It's a shame she got banned for something unrelated.


----------



## Megaroad 2012 (May 15, 2021)

I like knowing overly neg rating some users put them on suicide watch and I'll do it for fun.


----------



## hundredpercent (May 16, 2021)

0 1 said:


> I often see posts asking about ratings and I feel it would be best to have a nice guide to easily reference or link to so it's a bit easier to explain or understand ratings. The ratings are presented in alphabetical order.


These scores are incorrect. Here's mine:


Rate​Total​Weight​Score​Like​395​1​395​Dislike​5​-1​-5​Agree​240​1​240​Disagree​23​0​0​Winner​80​2​160​Semper Fi​12​2​24​Deviant​4​-1​-4​Informative​201​3​603​Thunk​121​0​0​Feels​57​1​57​Islamic​16​-1​-16​DRINK!​19​1​19​Lunacy​26​-1​-26​Autistic​47​0​0​Horrifying​58​0​0​Optimistic​45​0​0​Late​5​-1​-5​Dumb​64​-1​-64​MATI​11​-2​-22​Total​1429​​1356​Real score​1429​​1373​

As you can see, there's a gap of 17.


----------



## Billy Beer (May 21, 2021)

If you delete a post with negative ratings, does it remove the negative ratings?


----------



## 0 2 (May 21, 2021)

Schlong song said:


> If you delete a post with negative ratings, does it remove the negative ratings?


No. Any rating, positive or negative, is stuck to a post when you deleted. Deleted posts are permanently stuck in a sort of limbo where they could be restored at any time.

An admin can wipe the ratings on a post, though, which _is_ reflected in the statistics for ratings on your profile.


----------



## Red Lobster (May 25, 2021)

Why did you opt for alphabetical order? I'd personally sort them by the order they go in the vote bar (with removed ones at bottom like it is now).

But that's not what I wanted. Could you add the reaction IDs to the table, and the guide how to give ratings other than thumbs up on profile posts?



Stilgar of Troon said:


> Right click the "Like" button for the post you want to rate, open in new tab. In the address bar, change the number "1" to whichever one you want from the list in the second image.
> View attachment 1978872
> 
> 
> View attachment 1978871


----------



## Stoneheart (May 26, 2021)

Boomer here, is there a way to not get notifications about ratings? they are useless and make it hard for my boomer eyes to find replies.


----------



## Red Lobster (May 26, 2021)

Stoneheart said:


> Boomer here, is there a way to not get notifications about ratings? they are useless and make it hard for my boomer eyes to find replies.





0 1 said:


> Is there a way to make it so I'm not notified when I get a new rating?
> _Yes, you can edit it in your forum preferences. Click on the alert icon and hit "preferences" at the bottom of the tab which pops open._


Once there uncheck "Reacts to your message" if you don't want just the reaction notifications you get for thread posts, or all that start with "Reacts" if you don't want any of the notifications about reactions.


----------



## Fireman Sam (May 26, 2021)




----------



## XYZpdq (May 30, 2021)

ratings are baitings
ratings are baitings!


----------



## Cranky Old Broad (May 31, 2021)

As a long-time lurker, new poster, at what point would I have access to some of these stickers? I only have the option to like, currently.


----------



## Fetish Roulette (May 31, 2021)

Cranky Old Broad said:


> As a long-time lurker, new poster, at what point would I have access to some of these stickers? I only have the option to like, currently.


If you're posting on a computer, hover over the like button and you should see the rest of the stickers. They should be available right from the start.


----------



## Cranky Old Broad (May 31, 2021)

Fetish Roulette said:


> If you're posting on a computer, hover over the like button and you should see the rest of the stickers. They should be available right from the start.



Thanks for the information! I post from my iPad so they don’t show up for some reason.


----------



## Dangerhair (Jun 6, 2021)

Cranky Old Broad said:


> Thanks for the information! I post from my iPad so they don’t show up for some reason.


Just touch and hold down on the Like button when you're on a mobile device, or just tap once to give a like.


----------



## Cyclonus (Jun 6, 2021)

Why can't we use most of these on A&H?


----------



## Unpaid Emotional Labourer (Jun 6, 2021)

Huh. I always wondered how the DRINK and Semper Fi etc worked, and then one day a few months ago they magically became available to me, so I figured it was a post count thing or something.

Did someone donate on my behalf? If so thanks friend, please let me know who you are so I can soul-murder some troons in your honor.


----------



## Mal0 (Jun 8, 2021)

Unpaid Emotional Labourer said:


> Huh. I always wondered how the DRINK and Semper Fi etc worked, and then one day a few months ago they magically became available to me, so I figured it was a post count thing or something.
> 
> Did someone donate on my behalf? If so thanks friend, please let me know who you are so I can soul-murder some troons in your honor.


It is possible for people to gift T&H to other people, and they can request to be anonymous, so it looks like you have a secret friend.


----------



## eeeeeeeeeeeee diot (Jun 8, 2021)

I thought the powerlevel/TMI icon was a loudspeaker for a good minute. Vegeta's scouter is cool too, though,


----------



## Boris Blank's glass eye (Jun 13, 2021)

Cyclonus said:


> Why can't we use most of these on A&H?


Because a bunch of autistic faggots were bitching about them negrates.


----------



## Billy Beer (Jun 13, 2021)

Can we have a laugh reaction? Some shit on here is seriously funny.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Jun 13, 2021)

This is much better than that guide I posted awhile back.

(I thought "Dislike" was a neutral rating though.)


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jun 13, 2021)

Please don't rate my post negative. It triggers my cptsd, copd, ibs, and hiv.


----------



## Coffee Shits (Jun 17, 2021)

I have discovered new information on the Achievement rating. It is not worth +1,000 reaction score, but +50.

Recently, user @Timesplitter was granted the Achievement rating (congrats, by the way) with only 4 posts to his name, totaling +66 reaction score for his account. This makes it trivial to determine the value of Achievement. I have screencapped the ratings for all his posts as well as a snapshot of his total score to verify.



Spoiler: Screencaps & links



Post 1: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/kirtaner-aubrey-cottle.84714/post-9241505





Post 2: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/kirtaner-aubrey-cottle.84714/post-9242801




Post 3: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/kirtaner-aubrey-cottle.84714/post-9242032




Post 4: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/4chan.37222/post-9241843




Total score:






With the known values of these ratings, the value of Achievement can be calculated.

Post 1: 4 x Informative = 12 reaction score
Post 2: 1 x Thunk Provoking = 0 reaction score
Post 3: 1 x Semper Fi + 1 x Achievement = (2 + A) reaction score
Post 4: 1 x Winner = 2 reaction score

66 = 12 + 0 + 2 + A + 2
66 = 16 + A
50 = A


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Jul 5, 2021)

i can't believe i'm retarded enough to not realize the tmi emote is a scouter, for powerleveling, rather than a seatbelt
to be fair it's not called powerlevel anymore but the severe brain damage is still questionable


----------



## I Love Beef (Jul 5, 2021)

I always thought horrifying was a bone, the MATI symbol was indicative of "mad hatter", and Deviant was just a pair of pink panties. With Islamic Content, I thought it was memetic or had an in joke, like posting it was supposed to be acting like a terrorist or zealot yelling "HARAM HARAM HARAM!"


----------



## johnsinslot (Jul 5, 2021)

Wow, I almost am autist enough to donate for the TnH one, that figures tbh. As a byproduct of being a fuckin autist, the linked wording to it was so much I got confused on how/where to donate the 20.


----------



## TheRetardKing (Jul 7, 2021)

I always thought the TMI sticker was a seatbelt.


----------



## Uncle Warren (Jul 7, 2021)




----------



## KiwiFuzz (Jul 7, 2021)

I use the    sticker like JAZZ HANDS!

I am so lonely.


----------



## JosephStalin (Jul 19, 2021)

Boris Blank's glass eye said:


> Because a bunch of autistic faggots were bitching about them negrates.



Fuck them.  I request they return.  See a lot of posts in those three forums that merit designations such as "horrifying", for example.


----------



## Kabuki Actor (Aug 14, 2021)

TheRetardKing said:


> I always thought the TMI sticker was a seatbelt.


My first impression was of a sock with stinklines coming out of it.


----------



## Clostridium Botulinum (Sep 17, 2021)

it sucks that people who make genuinely decent threads on horrifying or gross individuals get vote-bombed with "islamic content" and lose points as a result


----------



## eDove (Sep 17, 2021)

Clostridium Botulinum said:


> it sucks that people who make genuinely decent threads on horrifying or gross individuals get vote-bombed with "islamic content" and lose points as a result


Agreed, I don't think the Islamic, Deviant, or even Lunacy rating should detract the points. Ultimately, it doesn't matter, but all three of those ratings are mostly used in regards to Lolcows and not users.


----------



## Gone Ham (Sep 17, 2021)

Clostridium Botulinum said:


> it sucks that people who make genuinely decent threads on horrifying or gross individuals get vote-bombed with "islamic content" and lose points as a result


lol why the fuck do you care about internet points. They don’t fucking matter.


----------



## BSC (Sep 17, 2021)

I love getting Islamic/Lunacy ratings.  Who gives a fuck if it detracts from your reddit karma score?  Getting those rates usually means you posted some genuinely fucked up or bizarre shit.  Those are the best types of posts.


----------



## Weeb Slinger (Sep 25, 2021)

BSC said:


> I love getting Islamic/Lunacy ratings.  Who gives a fuck if it detracts from your reddit karma score?  Getting those rates usually means you posted some genuinely fucked up or bizarre shit.  Those are the best types of posts.



Whenever I see the Islamic Content rating, I like to imagine a small group of Taliban fighters sitting cross-legged in the Afghanistan steppe lands, while an Imam reads them the offending Kiwi Farms post and explains its significance within the Islamic faith.

When these boards reach their natural or unnatural end, all posts that have been marked as Islamic Content should be compiled into a book which should be printed, as one final departing piece of merch, and then aggressively marketed as a successor to the Quran.


----------



## JamusActimus (Sep 25, 2021)

Islamic content is by far the funniest  reaction sticker


----------



## 𝕺𝖑' 𝕯𝖎𝖗𝖙𝖞 𝕱𝖆𝖙𝖘𝖔 (Oct 26, 2021)

I'm too lazy to make a thread but I would kill for a "lol fat"/gunt reaction, maybe a bullshit/bait reaction for when someone's obviously full of shit or just badly trolling as opposed to genuinely dumb/autistic/mati.


----------



## Synthwave Obsessed (Oct 26, 2021)

I was today years old when I learned that I've been negrating people for giving them moons and haram ratings. Like some other users, I've always given them out for the content of the post, rather than the poster. To me, it made sense to rate a post as "lunacy" when the topic of the post was about something crazy. 

I should not be allowed to reproduce. I'm the huge autism.


----------



## Idk what to do here (Nov 27, 2021)

KittyGremlin said:


> huh always thought "horrifying" was meant to be a bone


See I always thought that it was meant to be a piece of DNA as a nod to some of the genetic horrors posted here.
Nope. Far from it.


----------



## Fat Tub of Lard (Dec 3, 2021)

Anyone else use Optimistic exclusively for gay-related stuff?


----------



## Mal0 (Dec 14, 2021)

I suppose it's time to update this with the new Political Sperging sticker


----------



## 0 2 (Dec 14, 2021)

Null says it's negative. I'm assuming it's -1, but I'd appreciate anyone who tests it.

The other thing I'm unsure of is the symbolism. I'm aware the moai head is used recently for irreverent and useless comments, so I'm guessing that's the reasoning behind it.


----------



## Clostridium Botulinum (Dec 14, 2021)

0 1 said:


> Null says it's negative. I'm assuming it's -1, but I'd appreciate anyone who tests it.


Can Confirm.

Tested it on a random Tooter thread.


----------



## Agarathium1066 (Dec 14, 2021)

Mal0 said:


> I suppose it's time to update this with the new Political Sperging sticker


So just any post that exists on the Community Watch sub-forum, the sticker.


----------



## Personal Jesus (Dec 15, 2021)

I alwasy thought the TMI icon was supposed to be a smashed toothpaste tube for some reason.


----------



## 0 2 (Dec 15, 2021)

Personal Jesus said:


> I alwasy thought the TMI icon was supposed to be a smashed toothpaste tube for some reason.


Toothpaste mushed indiscriminately.


----------



## Red Lobster (Dec 15, 2021)

Clostridium Botulinum said:


> Can Confirm.
> 
> Tested it on a random Tooter thread.


Can't find it used anywhere – care to point me to some post that got it, or give that rating to this post of mine?

Am autistic and would love to see how it looks like on a post.


----------



## 0 2 (Dec 15, 2021)

Red Lobster said:


> Can't find it used anywhere – care to point me to some post that got it, or give that rating to this post of mine?
> 
> Am autistic and would love to see how it looks like on a post.








						Social Justice Warriors
					

You brought this onto yourselves, you idiots. The second you started arguing "gender is a social construct", and declared gender to be entirely "a matter of psychological self-expression" (or however they worded it), and started supporting anything other than medicalized diagnosis of...




					kiwifarms.net
				




This is around when it was first added, so every post has the moai on it.


----------



## Red Lobster (Dec 15, 2021)

I see, so it is a reaction anybody can give, however it *cannot be given out in Off-Topic, Autistic Thunderdome* (since there only the chosen six reactions can be given), *here in Interior nor on profile posts*.

I assumed only T&H could give it cause I did not see it here and did not think to check the reactions one can give  in some other thread.


----------



## Grand Wizard Wakka (Dec 15, 2021)

MATI rating seems usually given out by the person who's actually MATI. See threads where one person will MATI everyone in it, or someone making a joke about a group of people and getting a bunch of MATI ratings from that group of people. Sometimes MATI is "this person is angry" but usually its "this post made me angry".


----------



## Meat Target (Dec 15, 2021)

Just until Christmas, @Null should change the Trash sticker to a lump of coal.


----------



## Ophelia (Dec 15, 2021)

People misuse Power Level all the time. Giving some personal details in order to explain why we should listen to your thoughts on something isn’t power leveling.


----------



## Jack Awful (Dec 18, 2021)

I always thought that the deviant rating was leopard print underwear or something.


----------



## Fat Tub of Lard (Dec 19, 2021)

Jack Awful said:


> I always thought that the deviant rating was leopard print underwear or something.


I thought it was panties until the redesign.


----------



## Chive Turkey (Dec 19, 2021)

Personal Jesus said:


> I alwasy thought the TMI icon was supposed to be a smashed toothpaste tube for some reason.


My retarded brain assumed it was a seatbelt.


----------



## Personal Jesus (Dec 23, 2021)

Its rare but I've seen a few people, myself included, using the TMI sticker as "TLDR" whenever someone writes a big ass post.


----------



## 0 2 (Dec 23, 2021)

Personal Jesus said:


> Its rare but I've seen a few people, myself included, using the TMI sticker as "TLDR" whenever someone writes a big ass post.


Well, it technically is too much information of people don't want to read all of it.


----------



## Wormy (Dec 23, 2021)

Null should have the guts to just nuke political threads entirely if we're going to be penalized in them for staying on topic and talking politics.


----------



## Shek$il (Jan 3, 2022)

MATI Moai Garbage TMI Sperging Deviant Retard


A moai island head wearing a top hat with an autism symbol on it, sporting a scouter and a deviant smile while sitting inside a trash can.We knew the world would not be the same. A few people laughed, a few people cried. Most people were silent. I remembered the line from the Hindu scripture, the _Bhagavad Gita_; Vishnu is trying to persuade the Prince that he should do his duty and, to impress him, takes on his multi-armed form and says, "Now I am become Death, the destroyer of worlds." I suppose we all thought that, one way or another.-6,000,000








Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## 0 2 (Jan 3, 2022)

Shek$il said:


> MATI Moai Garbage TMI Sperging Deviant RetardView attachment 2854735A moai island head wearing a top hat with an autism symbol on it, sporting a scouter and a deviant smile while sitting inside a trash can.We knew the world would not be the same. A few people laughed, a few people cried. Most people were silent. I remembered the line from the Hindu scripture, the _Bhagavad Gita_; Vishnu is trying to persuade the Prince that he should do his duty and, to impress him, takes on his multi-armed form and says, "Now I am become Death, the destroyer of worlds." I suppose we all thought that, one way or another.-6,000,000
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure, why not?


----------

